# Sex my imitator



## Hopkins (Jun 3, 2007)

The frog in question is around a year old. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Can you get a shot directly above the frog in question? Its hard to tell from the angle.


----------



## Hopkins (Jun 3, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

If you are feeding well, I'm going to say male...but I take it you're not hearing any calling?
Doug


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Play some calling videos and see what happens.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah i would have to say that that looks like a male if it is being fed well.


----------



## Hopkins (Jun 3, 2007)

I feed every other day(with repashy suppliments), the tank is loaded with springs and other isopods. I haven't noticed calling, but I might not have heard him. I have another imitator tank right next to his, and that male calls all the time.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks identical body shape with my male who is fat and long, mine calls all day though. I would guess that it is male...My female has much wider hips right before the back legs which gives it a pear shape.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Azurel said:


> Looks identical body shape with my male who is fat and long, mine calls all day though. I would guess that it is male...My female has much wider hips right before the back legs which gives it a pear shape.


Yeah, so do both of my known females.
Also, one of my males has done quite a bit of calling...but no breeding yet. The other one (different viv) has only been heard letting out one solitary call...but he is currently Father of the Year! He is almost constantly gaurding his first two developing eggs!
Doug


----------



## Hopkins (Jun 3, 2007)

I just checked my records, he is only 9 months old. The other males I have, who are larger, are older than a year. Maybe I should start feeding him more.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I would guess male as well. If he is in the tank with other males he could be a subordinate and won't call if a hierarchy has all ready been established. You could try separating frogs but this could lead to fighting on reintroduction. I have figured this one out first hand.


----------



## Hopkins (Jun 3, 2007)

D3monic said:


> I would guess male as well. If he is in the tank with other males he could be a subordinate and won't call if a hierarchy has all ready been established. You could try separating frogs but this could lead to fighting on reintroduction. I have figured this one out first hand.


He is in a tank alone. I am currently looking for a female, now that I know he... is a he.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Just play the hell out of this video and see if you can get him going


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

D3monic said:


> Just play the hell out of this video and see if you can get him going
> 
> YouTube - Varadero Imitator calling


I played this video and my male imi went nuts calling back to it! Maybe it will encourage them to breed lol awesome video


----------

